# Citric Acid



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

I need to clean my zojirushi hot water dispenser. The manual recommends citric acid, but I have no idea where to buy this. Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Beer and winemaking supply store.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

I order my from pastrychef.com
But do you think Lemon Juice might work? That has a lot of citric acid in it...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know. I also heard something about vinegar once too, but I really just want to avoid doing any damage to this machine. Thanks for the ideas, though guys.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

If you're getting rid of mineral buildup and it's similar to a coffee maker, that's what the manufacturers say to use. 

Diluted, not straight.

April


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

What type of metal are you trying to clean?

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

I have no idea, it doesn't say anywhere. It looks like its treated though, almost like teflon covering the surface. I know for sure that its not supposed to be washed with any kind of detergent or soaps...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

You can buy it at a health food or vitamin store, or go to a website like "next tag" or a similar price comparsion website and type in citric acid. It should pop up ideas on where to get it.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Entropy,
You can also find it in some businesses that sell plumbing fixtures. I have Grohe fawcets in the kitchen and they also say clean with citrus acid. The piece you're looking at is probably ceramic. I'm pretty sure they suggest this because it is probably not going to harm someone if a small amount should get into the water resivor. It's better then drinking some lime away or something like that.
I have a bunch in the bakery if you want me so send you some. It's really no problem, I'm set up for postal tags and such.
pan
Just shoot me your address in a PM.
BTW if you want to purchase some, I think the best price is from chefrubber


----------

